# Propel



## rlm__ (Apr 8, 2021)

I had an inquiry on this one from a CSC broker yesterday.  I said make an offer.  Any bets on how pathetic their initial offer will be?


----------



## Eby__ (Apr 8, 2021)

$2K to $5K?


----------



## Nafti (Apr 8, 2021)

I will say $1K.


----------



## DomainTrader (Apr 8, 2021)

I am going to bet its 3 figures. I will not insult you further, I will leave that to them


----------



## Eby__ (Apr 8, 2021)

I have had Godaddy brokers offering $250 for one/two word domains.


----------



## rlm__ (Apr 8, 2021)

CSC usually represents bigger customers so I'm expecting at least a $5K initial offer.  Or maybe they won't even come back with any offer.

I think you're way more likely to get low-balled from Godaddy than CSC - at least in my experience.

But it doesn't really matter if its $10 or $5000, there's still not enough zeros. 

Personally, I think its really an ultra premium .CA.  Its very short, easy to spell, great meaning and connotation for use in business, very memorable, etc...  Although it could have many other potential uses, I think its perfect for anyone that provides any type of business services, as you're implying that your services will help "propel" your client's businesses to the next level.  It is very similar to Catapult in that regard, but I like Propel much better.

So I think there's very slim odds that we'll come to any agreement on this one, even if they surprise me with the initial offer, it'll still not be enough.  I may love it too much...


----------



## rlm__ (Apr 9, 2021)

I told them to make their best offer.  He replied back with:

_I’m looking at a few options for the client so if it’s easier I can tell the client this one isn’t for sale and concentrate on the other domains – let me know how you want to play this._

Cheeky Brit....  Well, either they are interested or not, so I'm not playing that game either.  Maybe there will be no offer.


----------



## Eby__ (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh boy. That’s Cheeky indeed!!


----------



## jaydub__ (Apr 9, 2021)

*THUMBSUP* 


			
				rlm said:
			
		

> I told them to make their best offer.  He replied back with:
> 
> _I’m looking at a few options for the client so if it’s easier I can tell the client this one isn’t for sale and concentrate on the other domains – let me know how you want to play this._
> 
> Cheeky Brit....  Well, either they are interested or not, so I'm not playing that game either.  Maybe there will be no offer.


----------



## Spex (Apr 9, 2021)

What a tease


----------



## FM__ (Apr 10, 2021)

Often companies like CSC charge a fixed price for the client to help acquire the name rather than a percentage or something like a broker would. Which kinda means they will get paid either way and don't have much skin in the game.


----------



## rlm__ (Apr 10, 2021)

I kinda feel like brokers in any industry are always going to be motivated to make the easiest deal possible whether its a fixed fee or commission.  Its the least amount of work for the quickest return is what is important to them.

But I'm also sure the client expects the broker to be a conduit and not a filter.  They can advise them all they want, but ultimately they need to pass the facts on to the client so they can make the decision that is best for them.  Hopefully they're at least doing that.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Apr 11, 2021)

It is a grand name and not one I would be eager to sell unless I got a substantial offer.


----------



## rlm__ (Apr 12, 2021)

The broker came back this morning saying it was in a shortlist of 5 domains being presented to the client.  He'll follow the client's direction if they want to follow up more.  That's all I can ask.  Ultimately I would always encourage any buyer to take their #1 choice, whether its more expensive or not, or whether its my domain or not.  They should love it, and it should be perfect for their particular business.  To quote Van Halen, _Right now, nothing is more expensive than regret._


----------



## Eby__ (Apr 12, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I would always encourage any buyer to take their #1 choice, whether its more expensive or not, or whether its my domain or not.  They should love it, and it should be perfect for their particular business.



Absolutely. Makes sense to me, but some clients don't get the need for that "prime" domain that can make a killing for them, like the Rack.ca and Hush.ca guys. That's where the trouble lies. Wish everyone thinks like we do..but they don't. Budget plays a serious role in making decisions, even in the business world.


----------



## rlm__ (Apr 12, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> That's where the trouble lies. Wish everyone thinks like we do..but they don't. Budget plays a serious role in making decisions, even in the business world.



Yes, this is true.  Each domainer has to take their personal situation into account - and will ultimately be the deciding factor on how much hardball you want to play.  For me, it kinda depends on both the domain and the yearly finances.  Top notch domains are so much harder to come by now that I'm going to play hardball regardless of my finances.   Its the mid-to-low tier domains I may be more willing to negotiate on.  Then again, I also tend to refuse to negotiate on low end domains because I figure if you can't afford at least a few thousand bucks for your domain, then you really shouldn't be in business - especially when I offer them a lease option my part-time working teenager could easily afford. 

So in some respects, I don't even think it's about money/budget but more about ignorance/stubbornness.

For example, I'm dealing with a realtor over his last name right now - I quoted $6K.  He didn't tell me he was a realtor, and he kinda flipped out on me and said thats nuts, "I'm out" and referenced the whole, "you know, with covid and all" excuse.  He's a successful realtor in Toronto area and I threw that back in his face with the facts about record real estate prices.  I even told him with the current situation you can't afford to NOT buy it right now with all that extra change in your pockets and the fact that if he even gets one extra sale in his lifetime with this domain, it was inarguably worth every penny.  I also told him the price was non-negotiable, but would do a 12-month payment plan or a very affordable lease option.  We'll see.  In any case, the point is that sometimes it's not even about money - just thick headed people.  What we really really need is a way to educate buyers, put them into the right mind frame _before_ they see the price.  I think that kneejerk/sticker-shock reaction they typically have is more often than not, too hard to come back from.


----------



## Eby__ (Apr 12, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> So in some respects, I don't even think it's about money/budget but more about ignorance/stubbornness.
> In any case, the point is that sometimes it's not even about money - just thick headed people.
> What we really really need is a way to educate buyers, put them into the right mind frame _before_ they see the price.




Very well said. I fully agree on that.


----------



## rlm__ (Apr 20, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> For example, I'm dealing with a realtor over his last name right now - I quoted $6K.  He didn't tell me he was a realtor, and he kinda flipped out on me and said thats nuts, "I'm out" and referenced the whole, "you know, with covid and all" excuse.  He's a successful realtor in Toronto area and I threw that back in his face with the facts about record real estate prices.  I even told him with the current situation you can't afford to NOT buy it right now with all that extra change in your pockets and the fact that if he even gets one extra sale in his lifetime with this domain, it was inarguably worth every penny.



Well maybe throwing the real estate stats in his face and telling him he can't afford NOT to buy the domain worked... sale pending...  Ironically, its not even the guy's real last name, so he dropped the last letter of his last name and is buying that last name instead, which is much rarer than his actual last name.  So for me, its a decent sale for a pretty obscure last name...  I've probably only held onto it for so many years because there is a local family of realtors with that same last name where I live. 

I also recently sold a geo domain to another realtor on a 2 payment plan, first payment received.

So with all the real estate money floating around, maybe realtors are loosening their belts for once - although just two recent sales to realtors is a pretty weak trend, its better than nothing.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Apr 20, 2021)

To propel forward, 

Similar to excel, or to out perform.

Propel is a great name for a real estate business or broker

I hope you got a good price because I would not have sold this one on the cheap.











Such a great name...


----------



## rlm__ (Apr 21, 2021)

Sorry - my post was probably a bit confusing but I did not sell Propel - it was an obscure lastname sold to a realtor for $5K.  I know this was a Propel thread but I got sidetracked somewhere and changed topics bitching about realtors. In any case, yes, propel would need more zeros before I'd sell it.  It _is_ a fantastic domain with so many potential uses.


----------



## Nafti (Apr 21, 2021)

Even though you didn’t sell Propel, you sure did have a lot of helpful information in this thread as always. Thanks.


----------



## rlm__ (Apr 21, 2021)

No problem.  I may still hear back from CSC on propel - these things can take months or years...


----------



## DomainTrader (Apr 23, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I’m looking at a few options for the client so if it’s easier I can tell the client this one isn’t for sale and concentrate on the other domains



That’s when I say 

Great idea! Good luck


----------



## domains (May 5, 2021)

I recently sold a City+Homes.ca domain in the BC Lower Mainland area for $4.5k US so maybe things are looking up in real estate domains, as they should be given today's home prices.

When I get an inquiry for a short one word .ca now, and it's likely from a serious buyer or broker working on behalf of someone, I reference that these types of domains are in high demand in the past year, and I reference the hush.ca and rack.ca sales while stating these kinds of names are selling in the mid to upper six figure range.  Not a bad range to throw out as a starter anyway.


----------

